# Kieler-Blitz-Pilker-Test von Stonie



## Stonie (3. Juli 2003)

Hallo liebe Member,

die Gewinner des Ausschreibens werden in den nächsten 3 Tagen von mir per Mail kontaktiert.

Vielen lieben Dank für das große Interesse.

Liebe Grüße
Stonie


----------



## leguan8 (8. Juli 2003)

:q  ich habe gewonnen. mail an stonie ist raus.


----------



## Bellyboatangler (9. Juli 2003)

Ich habe auch gewonnen!!!!:q :q :q  Kontaktdaten sind an Stonie raus!!!


----------



## Stonie (9. Juli 2003)

:z Gratulatione :z 

Dann werd ich eure Päckchen fertig machen und dann mal auf die Reise schicken #h


----------



## JonasH (9. Juli 2003)

Glückwunsch ihr!


----------



## wulfy3 (19. Juli 2003)

Hi Stonie,
qwengel, qwengel ja wo bleiben sie denn????
Gruß Wulfy3


----------



## leguan8 (23. Juli 2003)

ich warte nun auch schon auf das päckchen. was ist los? am 9.7 hast du geschrieben das du die sachen packen wolltest. das ist nicht sehr professionell. wenn das bei deinen besetllungen auch so lange dauert, wirst du dir damit keine freunde machen.


----------



## Stonie (23. Juli 2003)

@Wulfy3

die Sachen sind unterwegs...

@leguan8

da hättest du sicherlich recht...ist aber nicht der Fall...und für die Post kann ich zum Glück nichts...Ich hoffe doch sehr sehr, das die Sachen dann in den nächsten 2 Tagen ankommen...

Greets


----------



## Bellyboatangler (23. Juli 2003)

Keine Sorge , ich warte auch noch auf die Pilker. Wird sich ja jetzt wohl ändern:m


----------



## Andreas Michael (24. Juli 2003)

Ich habe nicht gewonnen aber warten auf Pakete tu ich auch   aber nicht von Stoni angeblich ist die Post in diesen Tagen wirklich langsam warte mitlerweile schon 10 Tage nach der Absendung.


----------



## Locke (24. Juli 2003)

Ja, ja die Post. Immer das gleiche Problem, mal kannste Sie knutschen, weil die innerhalb eines Tages die Pakete versendest und dann kannste die Post nur verfluchen. So ist es halt.

Wenn ich Pakete versende, verlasse ich mich nur noch auf GLS, ehemals GermanParcel. Günstiger als die Post und auch noch versichert! Problem ist, das die bisher keine richtigen Shops haben, sondern sich in andere Läden einkaufen. Egal, ich hab nen Laden in der Nähe und kann die nur weiterempfehlen.

Gruss Locke


----------



## leguan8 (31. Juli 2003)

so langsam glaube ich stonie hat die sachen noch nicht losgeschickt. habe gestern bei hakuma bestellt und es ist heute gekommen. so muß das sein. es sind nun zwei wochen wo ich auf die sachen warte. das ist nicht vorbildlich.


----------



## Bellyboatangler (31. Juli 2003)

Das muß am Verteilungssystem bei der Post liegen. 

Hatte am Montag abend was über Ebay ersteigert. bekam 5 min Später die Bankdaten und habe dann sofort überwiesen. Geld war schon 30 Sekunden später auf das Konto des Verkäufers. hat es dann Dienstag losgeschickt und Mittwoch habe ich es bekommen. 

Naja auf die Sachen von Stonie warte ich auch noch!


----------



## wulfy3 (1. August 2003)

Hi Stonie,
ich will ja nicht nerven (fies gelogen, natürlich will ich nerven:q ),
aber die Post hat mein Haus noch nicht gefunden:c :c . Da gewinnt man mal was und dann ....... . Hat schon einer der Gewinner seine Pilker bekommen ? Oder gibt es angelnde Postler, die sich an Stonies Päckchen bedient haben und nun für uns testen ;+ ;+ 
Aber wie heißt es doch so schön : die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt.
Und gerade als Angler muß man ja manchmal Geduld haben#u


----------



## leguan8 (1. August 2003)

so leute habe die sachen erhalten. es ist ein stempel drauf 31.07.03. ich glaube stonie nicht das er wie behauptet die sachen schon vor 2 wochen losgeschickt hat.


----------



## wulfy3 (1. August 2003)

Na also, das ist doch mal prompter Kundenservice:
kaum qwäkt man rum (heute Morgen) schon liegen die Pilker ein paar Stunden später im Briefkasten . Auf den Poststempel habe ich lieber nicht geschaut. Die Pilker selbst schauen gut aus und warten jetzt auf das Testbad in der Ostsee. Schaun wir mal -> hoffentlich lässt der Fisch nicht so lange auf sich warten wie die Pilker ....(läster) wär schöner wenn sie so spontan auf die Pilker reagieren wie Stonie auf mein Gemaule von heute Morgen :q :q


----------



## Bellyboatangler (1. August 2003)

Meine Pilker sind heute auch angekommen . Habe 4 Stück bekommen und zwar  1 in 95(sollte 100g sein),1 in 70 und zwei in 65g habe alle Pilker mit einer geeichten Waage eben nachgemessen! Werde sie demnächst testen. Nur es muß kälter werden. Ansonsten werde ich ja nur gebraten und soviel kühlakkus für die Fische kann ich garnicht mitschleppen!


----------

